# Is it okay for my tortoise to play with hamsters?



## xfollowthereaperx

Once my tortoise grows to adult size, is it okay for him to play with little hamsters. Of course they won't be caged together, and will only spend one hour at most a week supervised. Anyone else let your tortoises play with other pets?


----------



## Meg90

No.....I wouldn't. Those two animals would NEVER interact in the wild and tortoises don't "play" with anything. Its not in their nature...

I have never really been tempted to introduce my tortoise to any other species....

Why would you want your tort to play with hamsters anyways?

Also, rodents chew on tortoises. Another member here had her russian's legs chewed to the bone by her son's pet rat. and they had had the rat for months without any problems. 

The tortoise died 8 days later.


----------



## Crazy1

Nope not a good idea. Torts are not like dogs or cats or hamsters or rabbits. They are solitary animals. I am sure if they had their way they would not interact with us either. Well some anyway. To them we are often looked at as the food God not as a companion to them. Other animals can pass on parasites, injure and kill your tort. Please feel free to read through the different posts on this forum for a better understanding of your tort. Would you tell us where you are located and your age please.


----------



## xfollowthereaperx

That doesn't sound too good Megs. I'll take your advice.

I've seen a little bit of pictures of people's tortoise's along with other animals such as cats, just was wondering.


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN

Go into the regarding russians section and on page #1 look up thread Chewed to the bone, NEED HELP! This poor tort was chewed on by a rat.I know you have a hamster but they can chew too.Take care,tom.


----------



## tortoisenerd

Many many photos and videos online show improper tort husbandry--such as food choices, interactions, etc. Some people think it's ok to let their little tort run around the house, interact with other pets, etc, where in fact those more experienced in the animal's care would never consider that. For example, the floor of most people's houses is too cold for a tortoise to spend too much time on...they need the heat and need to be away from drafts. You can have two species of animals together, and they may seem ok, but weeks months or years later they can have a bad day and one or both can end up injured or dead. I've also seen way too many YouTube videos of torts eating improper foods and in sad enclosures.

Not a great idea--glad you've taken the advice given!


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles

Torts are a different kind of pet then mammals or even birds . The enjoyment of having a tortoises is not that it loves you back or that you can take it for a walk or interact with it like a friend . ( i do think my dogs are friends/family) but it is the enjoyment of caring for it and spending the time to tend to its needs. Enjoying it threw observation and growth of knowledge. In the same vein as keeping a fish aquarium. You enjoy the job well done of having a healthy happy tortoises. And all the things that go along with that.


----------



## Yvonne G

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> Torts are a different kind of pet then mammals or even birds . The enjoyment of having a tortoises is not that it loves you back or that you can take it for a walk or interact with it like a friend . ( i do think my dogs are friends/family) but it is the enjoyment of caring for it and spending the time to tend to its needs. Enjoying it threw observation and growth of knowledge. In the same vein as keeping a fish aquarium. You enjoy the job well done of having a healthy happy tortoises. And all the things that go along with that.



I couldn't have said it better Vince. I love the aquarium analogy. Lots of people I come in contact with who find out about my tortoise mania wonder what do I see in tortoises. Thanks to your reply, I now have a good answer for them.

Yvonne


----------



## dmmj

all I can add is no also, lol. hamsters thru no fault of their own have to chew to keep their teeth down, they make great pets, but not good companion for torts. Torts like to be alone and prob don't tolerate us at all lol. The only reason they like me is because I bring them good food to eat. To a hamster a tort shell prob looks good to chew on.


----------

